# Hitchhiker Hygiene



## Matt Derrick (Jun 8, 2016)

How to stay clean on the road by @HippieGangster


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dry shampoos are also a fucking lifesaver


----------



## Kal (Jun 9, 2016)

Awesome video done just about all these things.


----------

